# How long to stabilize humi?



## vancigar (Aug 25, 2015)

First, want to thank all of you for this forum. As a newbie, the information has been great. I jumped into the hobby a few weeks ago and realized I needed a few things like the humidor, more cigars and that shipments should include a trip to the freezer. Who would have thought you could freeze cigars?

Anyway, I have a desktop humidor, it's seasoned and confident in the RH reading. It's at 70% now and I put in a bunch of sticks today after a trip into the freezer. It's holding about 30 sticks and room for maybe 10 more. (Another shipment coming next week.)

When do you think that the cigars and humidor will normalize and that the readings should be consistent? Does this take about a week? I've read that a RH a bit lower would be better but don't think I want to adjust the humidifier yet. (Using the Xikar gel humidifier for 50 cigars and their 70% solution.)

Any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## Ubiquitous (Aug 26, 2015)

Well, I am not familiar with the practice of freezing cigars. I have heard of it being done as a measure to eradicate tobacco beetles, but I am unsure of its preservative effects. You may notice a fluctuation in humidity for several days as the cigars release or absorb moisture. I am currently using the Xicar gel in my desktop humidor. It held at ~70% empty, but it seems to like 65% when full. I am actually upgrading to the heartfelt beads for two-way humidity control (it gets very humid at times here in FL). Best of luck, and enjoy the new hobby.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Welcome John.....smaller humidors tend to have issues because they aren't made all that well unless you've bought one that is of a better grade. Keeping your humidor at 70% can bring it's own issues and as you suggested having it at a lower percentage might be something you want to do. As far as using a gel for your RH media...esp. for a smaller humidor....I'd suggest using a Boveda of 65% as that will keep your gars where you need them...gels and media like that tend to be a problem later on...gels typically lose their efficiency over time because it is a mixture of PG and DW....you still have to add DW when the beads shrink so the numbers from what I've read tend to bounce. In any humi you want to try and keep it at a 3/4 full ration...don't over pak it as any humi needs some room to breathe. 

As far as how long will it take to reach a consistent number....as long as the humidor isn't leeching air I'd expect within no longer than a week....should only take a few days but then again we're talking about Gels here. I've used them once a long time ago and could never keep the RH stable.


----------



## vancigar (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks all. It looks like the 60G, 65% Boveda would be what I need. I can get a 4 pack for under $17.00 It should work for a desktop box holding 40 or so cigars. I have a back up tuppadoir too - thought I would store some of the extras as I've been picking up a few 5 packs at CI and cigarbid. 

I'll give it a few days and see if it drops from the 71 to 68 or lower. (Trying not to be too OCD!)


----------



## BMWBen (Dec 19, 2014)

I think it can depend a lot on weather conditions. I got my first humidor back in december during the northeast's dry, cold winter and it took about 3 or 4 days to stabilize but I just picked up a second humidor last week and after wiping it down with a little distilled water its held 69/70% since day 1 with heartfelt beads and a dish of distilled water. This set up has worked surprisingly well for me over the past year, always staying within 1% or 2% of 70%.


----------



## jcpendergast (Dec 27, 2012)

Benjamin Menendez of General Cigar once told me he had frozen over 100 Million cigars in his lifetime; one of the great masters for sure. It is a common practice among cigar makers to kill tobacco beetle larvae in finished cigars so the dreaded tobacco beetle won't develop and chew through your cigars. Ben and Cigary have it right; keep it simple; just get a humidity source and a digital hygrometer with a capacitive chip element. A lot depends on where you live; there is a lot less maintenance keeping cigars happy in Miami than Vegas, or in the North during the heating season. You could use Ben's dish idea with a small piece of floral foam (the green stuff) to help aid evaporation into the space. You also will need to rotate your stock; the ones nearest the humidity source (on top) will soak up the most humidity... lower cigars up, upper cigars down, and be careful not to nick those precious wrapper leaves... Best,

JC Pendergast


----------

